# trivia 1/3



## luckytrim (Jan 3, 2006)

1. what rock group sent a "message in a bottle"? 
2. what beverage was originally named "patio diet cola". 
3. what publication has the largest circulation of any sunday magazine circular? 
4. what was commercial actress elsa miranda's nom-de-fruit? 
5. what is the best-selling novel of all time, despite it's trashy reputation? 
6. what car was advertised in 1984 as "a legend turns twenty!"? 
TRUTH OR CRAP ?? 
al green gave up pop music in 1979 to become a minister, after almost dying. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
1. THE POLICE 
2. diet pepsi           (??) (duh!) 
3. PARADE MAGAZINE 
4. CHIQUITA BANANA 
5. "VALLEY OF THE DOLLS" 
6. THE MUSTANG 
TRUTH !! 
in 1974, green's girlfriend attacked him by dumping a large pot of grits over him; she then went into another room and took her own life.  the r & b singer began to rethink his career while recovering from the second and third degree burn she had inflicted.
he decided to go into the ministry; he purchased a small church in memphis. 
after another close call when he fell off a stage during a performance, green gave up pop music altogether for years, performing only in churches and recording nothing but gospel music.
(green is touring again!-LT) 




Did you know…

Starfish are neither stars nor fish. They also don't have a brain. So when you see one lying on the beach, don't ask it for directions


----------



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2006)

lol, because they might point you in 5 different directions...

i got em all except "valley of the dolls". i guessed "a catcher in the rye".


----------



## corazon (Jan 4, 2006)

I like these trivias you post, even though I'm awful at them!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 4, 2006)

Me too.   I like them but... I feel a tad bit dumb after trying to answer.

I did get the Parade Mag and the Mustang questions right.  I've always wanted a 64 mustand... red!


----------



## jkath (Jan 4, 2006)

woo hoo! I knew all this useless trivia in my brain would eventually  be useful!
I knew all but the diet pepsi - I thought it was "tab".

Thanks, and looking forward to the next installment!


----------

